# hmoobH8wj - breeding loft



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i need to know what are some great set up for a breeding loft....
this is what i got. tell me what ya think... 8by8by6tall
will be a 2 section when i split the male and female. if you look in the
picture it will be down the perches and the aviary.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry but i dont have breeding loft i only have breeding pen and breeding cage. for me breeding loft is pain in the ass when its time for pairing.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

make it a little bit higher and dont make it to a flat roof , everything else is ok


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

HmoobH8wj said:


> i need to know what are some great set up for a breeding loft....
> this is what i got. tell me what ya think... 8by8by6tall
> will be a 2 section when i split the male and female. if you look in the
> picture it will be down the perches and the aviary.


Nice starter loft you have on youtube.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

this is my new loft im gonna be doing.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks nice, looks like a lot of work too, but that the pigeon hobby.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. When do you think you will start it?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I like it, I think you will like that roof. Mine is similar, lots of fresh air with a little extra room above the mesh ceiling in mine.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/thunderbird-racings-breeding-loft-53913.html


----------

